# Help with vip722/dish 1000 install



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

I need some help with a simple dish install. I am a directv veteran but new to dish. I am trying to install a simple system for a mountain vacation cabin. I installed a dish 1000hd dish, connected directly to a vip722. I pointed the dish with maximal signal on 119, and have between 60 and 75 strength on 110 and 119. All works well, but not getting HD channels. I imagine it's because I can't seem to get a signal from 129, and not sure why.

This is a simple installation, with a single wire directly from the dish to the receiver. I'm only using one tuner, which is fine. This is off the grid so only have power from a generator while we are there, so won't use dvr much. But I would love to get hd channels.

I wired the dish as I found in the installation guide, with a cable looped from the 129 to the 110 lnb, and then the cable straight from the 119 to the dish.

I did update the receiver to latest software, but no luck. I have good signal, locked into 110 and 119 in dish pointing, but doing signal test shows all 0 on 129, and installation summary shows CON on port 3, not 129. 

Installation summary details shows port 3 good connection, no signal

Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

What dish do you have? There is a dish 1000/1000+/1000.2 Western Arc / 1000.2 eastern Arc / 1000.4 Western arc & 1000.4 Eastern Arc? there is multiple LNB's to go with the different dishes.

With a 722 you need both tuners connected.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Have you performed a "Check Switch" recently?


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

The dish says 1000 on it, but I attached the photos from the results below. And yes did perform a check switch, giving the results in the pictures
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

And this is the lnb setup









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Without knowing a lot of detail about how you initially configured and aligned things... it's possible you're getting 110/119 on the 119/129 LNBs and actually getting nothing on the 110 one... If you want to test for this possibility, disconnect the 129 LNB line OR cover that LNB with foil and run the checkswitch to see if you still get 110 and 119.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

The photos of the check switch show you have a 1000.2 Western Arc with separator. The separator should be on the back of the receiver with one incoming line going to it.

Disregard the quick installation instructions that is not the dish you have.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

With a 1000.2 LNB, all you need is a single cable going from the LNB to the DPP separator.

Your big issue is aiming the dish. I would concur with Stewart on using aluminum foil to cover the "129" LNB and see what you get after that. What you need to do is get the 119 signal in that middle LNB and 110 in that right hand one (as viewed from the back of the dish). Once you get that, then pull the foil off and you should be able to see all 3 slots (129, 119, and 110).


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help everyone! I think i figured it out. My dish was pointed correctly but I was not running the check switch correctly. Once I did, it picked up 129 and have green on all 3 satellites, and all HD channels! Thanks for the help everyone. I will add that there is no separator on the box, the cable goes from the dish straight to input 1, and input 2 is blank, so not sure why the check switch is showing that. It works fine with just the one tuner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well - it SHOULDN'T be (unless Echostar made some undocumented changes inside the receiver ? ) - without the DPP separator (or a dish Triplexer), you would need 2 cables from the LNB to the receiver.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

The erratic check switch may be a result of no separator.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes I just ordered a separator to get things installed correctly. I am having problems receiving HD channels intermittently though, occasionally getting signal loss on hd channel, changing to sd channel message. I attached my latest check switch info below.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes - you need the DPP Seperator to make this work correctly. One of them (or a DPP triplexer) should have come in the box with your receiver - the triplexer is a diplexer / DPP separtor in one box - the 2 sat connections go to the sat tuner inputs, and you can use the ANT port with either the UHF remote antenna or back feed out the TV2 connection (can't do both), but you would also need a diplexer on the other end for this.


----------

